# HO engine/track mini layout



## greenspider (Feb 4, 2015)

I am the human manifestation of the definition of the word "newbie" when it comes to model railroading, but I know what I want and am sure there is a way to do it.
I have a small tool/machine/fab shop to help me along. 
I've been watching these guys driving their HO trains, on HO track, on 6" radius curves.
I see that the train engines and cars are HO size, but a lot shorter than a typical HO engine/car(!?) Now I'm not trying to go this small, but it is good to know I can when/if needed.
My layout will be 4'x4' but I want more than an oval/8.
Does anybody in the is group build their own cars and lay their own track to match, for this part of the hobby?
I'm really confident I can recreate this but I really want to talk to someone that has already done this, hopefully to save me a lot of mistakes.
What I'm thinking is a Thomas/wooden train-size track/engine/cars, but realistic??
I have lots of old 3-rail track and old Marx cars to cobble this out with.

Thanks for reading along, and thanks for any help you can lend.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I think what you may have seen is narrow gauge. Track can be HO size but the locos are to O or other scales. Not really an expert on this so I'm sure others can give you more information.


----------



## greenspider (Feb 4, 2015)

*HO mini layout*

Thx Cyleops, I hoping SOMEONE sees this post and can help me with this.

I built a track roller to roll any radius I want, and I also built a forming press, so I can make my own track if need be.
I want to build the entire thing from scratch (I'm crazy like that), so I don't have to try to get something to do something it's not meant to do.
This will be a "one-off", dedicated setup for use under the xmas tree so it doesn't have to match anything commercially available (but i'd like it to be able to be used on commercial tracks when "out of season").


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Check out Tooter's (Greg) threads here. He's made several "shortie" HO locos and cars, running around some tight radius track.


----------



## greenspider (Feb 4, 2015)

Much appreciated TJ.
I'll search him out.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

My fathers first layout was all hand laid track, time consuming but was very sharp. He used commercial switches, but there are kits or instructions on doing turnouts now.

Craig


----------



## Stewie (May 5, 2014)

I built a small railroad, 15" X32", for display in the window of a model train shop. I used 5 1/2 inch radius curves, all handlaid code 70 rail and B&K points and frogs on wood ties. I used Varney and Bowser 0-4-0T docksides, Roundhouse ore cars, flats, and passenger shorties. Also a 4 wheeled bobber caboose.

I had to cut out some detail on the underbodies of the cars to allow the trucks to swing tight enough to make the curves. Tunnel entrances were on curves, so I had to make the portals wider than the NMRA gauge required.

I had no problems with derailmants once the cars under details were altered.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Stewie sounds interesting, let's have some pics.


----------



## greenspider (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks Stewie.
Did you happen to get any pics?


----------



## Stewie (May 5, 2014)

I don't know how to post pictures, sorry


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Stewie said:


> I don't know how to post pictures, sorry


Think you may have to put up a few more posts. You can always link to a photo sharing site though.


----------

